# what do you like about your barbers/hairdressers



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

i am looking to open another barbers shop in a very upmarket place in the country i would value your opion on what you look for in a barbers shop and what would you like to see.
i have found a location my plans so far are to offer shaving late nights and changing so you could get a shave and be straight out,i will be having a plasma and sky with ps2 also.
please tell me what you pay for your wash/cut and how much you would be prepared to pay.
thanks for your help guys.
appointment or just walk in what do you prefer.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Decent set of clippers.

Being foliculy challenged my Mrs gives me a grade 2 all over...........


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

I like my hairdresser - been going to the same place for the past 10 years......... sort of helps shes a really nice person too.....


----------



## XXMetal (Jan 20, 2004)

The place where I go at the moment is appointment only, which is good for getting my hair cut at lunchtime. However less so if I'm in town and think, I'll go and see if they have any places. Maybe that says more about my lack organisation than anything else.

What I look for in a hairdressers' is it to look smart, and professional, people with modern haircuts. Recently some have started to look a bit scruffy in their appearance, which puts me off. It's many the young members of the team this applies too, but even so. I also like the place to be relaxing, can't stand hairdressers where it looks unorganised.

I pay Â£22 for a haircut <stands back and prepares to be flamed>

Hope that helps


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

XXMetal said:


> I pay Â£22 for a haircut <stands back and prepares to be flamed>


I think you've been scorched enough.

Mark, after seeing pics of your place of work, you have the receipe just about right.

But as in most cases, the STAFF make or brake you.

Good luck.

Where are you moving to.......?


----------



## Matthew (Oct 6, 2003)

kingcutter said:


> i am looking to open another barbers shop in a very upmarket place in the country i would value your opion on what you look for in a barbers shop and what would you like to see.
> i have found a location my plans so far are to offer shaving late nights and changing so you could get a shave and be straight out,i will be having a plasma and sky with ps2 also.
> please tell me what you pay for your wash/cut and how much you would be prepared to pay.
> thanks for your help guys.
> appointment or just walk in what do you prefer.


Sounds just what I would love. Better to tell you what I DON'T like about mine:

1. Make an appointment. I am on time, hardresser always makes me wait for ages.

2. Loads of loud R&B playing all day.

3. Left sitting around with wet hair between washing and cutting for much too long.

4. Not enough good reading material (all mags are old and knackered looking)

5. Plasma would be fabulous!

6. PS2 even better!

7. Traditional Barber's chairs a must.

8. Nice sharp clippers and staff who actually give a toss would be nice.

Wish you were opening the place near me..........


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

The best thing about my barber is the man himself - it's me! :lol:

Good luck for the new venture.


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Juke box
beer
Decent (and recent magazines)

whilst you wait (which most people hate)

Best of luck with it.


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

hi ian

i have found a shop in alderly edge i am just trying to get trough to the agents as we speak.

mattew i have a 28 wide screen ps2 all the latest games and real barbers chairs at my present shop.

dxn i never have old mags i have maxim fhm t3 gq and and wallpaper my clippers i buy a new pair every 6 months i dont bother fixing or sharpening as they lose there edge.

i am sure i can make this work i even have a page 3 girl and a couple of celebs that will open it for me


----------



## garvin (May 7, 2002)

My ideal hairdresser would:-

1. have an enormous array of scissors, combs etc., so I don't have to have my hair 'dressed' with equipment that hasn't been sterilised etc since the last customer (or after it has been dropped on the floor);

2. not make me wait ages getting bored;

3. have comfortable seats in the waiting area and with a reasonable distance between them - I do not like sitting waiting with my shoulders squeezed against those of my neighbours;

4. have a decent array of up-to-date newspapers and magazines to read in the waiting area;

5. have a TV screen (plasma would be great) that can be seen whilst seated *NORMALLY* in the waiting area;

6. have proper, comfortable barber's chairs that are not plastic covered as I do not want to stick to them in warm weather;

7. use nice, comfortable 'gowns' with a good seal around the neck so I don't have to immediately go home and shower/change due to the amount of 'waste' hair down the inside of my shirt;

8. have a cup of tea or whatever *BEFORE* making me sit and wait like a dummy in the chair;

9. keep the place neat and tidy and regularly sweep the hair off the floor;

10. ask if it's OK before coating my newly cut hair in laquer;

11. not get upset when showing me the results in the mirror and I ask for an 'adjustment' of some sort;

12. not use the hair dryer to blow the hair off the gown cos most of it then goes up my nose;

13. charge me Â£5 maximum

OK, so 13 may be a little wide of the mark :wink:


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

kingcutter said:


> hi ian
> 
> i have found a shop in alderly edge i am just trying to get trough to the agents as we speak.
> 
> ...


good music in the background, not chart shite

hotel costes or something like that

i pay Â£45 for a haircut but i wish i could find somewhere decent in leeds that could do a good cut-throat shave, i can't find anywhere!!

any ideas kingcutter


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

A cold drink or a beer when you are waiting and jellybeans!


----------



## whirlypig (Feb 20, 2003)

I'm told there was a popular establishment in Sheffield that offered topless hairdressing - I'm sure that would go down a storm in Alderley Edge


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

garvin said:


> My ideal hairdresser would:-
> 
> 1. have an enormous array of scissors, combs etc., so I don't have to have my hair 'dressed' with equipment that hasn't been sterilised etc since the last customer (or after it has been dropped on the floor);
> 
> ...


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

garvin said:


> My ideal hairdresser would:-
> 
> 1. have an enormous....


I thought that was heading somewhere else!


----------



## jamesl (May 15, 2002)

James

Â£45 in leeds  Where is that if you don't mind me asking? I thought I was bad paying Â£30.

Kingcutter, here is my list of important things, most have already been mentioned:

1) Recent Magazines

2) Attractive ladies to wash my hair.

3) Staff who ask if you would like a drink and then actually remember to get it.

4) Appointments are a good thing if the hairdresser is ready on time.

5) Hair products always in stock.

6) Pleasant and friendly atmosphere.

7) No repetitve R&B or dance music.

Hope this helps and good luck.

James


----------



## sattan (Sep 10, 2002)

Â£45! Wow how much does a typical haircut cost these days then?

I have to say I've only ever been to the hairdressers/barbers (whatever its called) once in my entire life!

Cos my mum cuts my hair (ducks) and lives quite close by!
.
.
.
.
.
but she's a hairdresser (vidal sasson trained you know..!) so thats ok isn't it?


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

jamesl said:


> James
> 
> Â£45 in leeds  Where is that if you don't mind me asking? I thought I was bad paying Â£30.
> 
> ...


vidal sassoon on albion street, they do a cracking job though

where do you go?


----------



## joe1978 (Jul 15, 2003)

having visited various barbers and hairdressers in glasgow and in the northeast mt favourite good things are...

1. A beer while waiting (seriously) stella stubbies are particularly useful
2. Up to date magazines, fhm and car mags (not MAXpower please)
3. a young good-looking girl washing/massaging your head is fantastic, they don't need to know exactly what they're doing but boy it does feel good
4. A Barber/Hairdresser who DOESN'T start the consultation with the words "which number on he clippers", I hate that with a firey passion!
5. Appointments weekdays but drop-in on saturdays??
6. Cut throat razor shaves would be excellent butI've never found anyone in the north east who does this (if anyone knows please tell)
7. I have paid from Â£6 to Â£15 but if I found somewhere with all the above then I would pay more

hope this helps

Joe

PS and I'm very apprehensive about new hairdressers/barbers


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

I've been using the same hairdressers for the past 15yrs, in this time i suffered from elipicia and lost most of my hair on the back of my head, probably why i havent changed although i have close friends who are hair dressers who would do it FOC instead of paying Â£18 a time every 4-5 wks.
A good selection of mags, not sure i would want a PS2 playing in the background IMO :? , and a selection of good quality mens shampoos,waxes ect the likes of Crew For Men. A selection of drinks, cold water,fresh coffee, Chocolate,tea ect and decent biscuits.
Surely you are the main asset of your present shop so wouldn't this suffer :? people like the same person to cut their hair abit like the dentist and doctor irrespective of the shop, and the name above it hence why i've stayed so long with the guy who cuts mine :?


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

kingcutter said:


> i am sure i can make this work i even have a page 3 girl and a couple of celebs that will open it for me


You could have a group of haidresser's car's parked outside for the opening i'm sure you will get a few people to show up in thier car's :lol:

Who said the TT is a hairdresser's car any way :wink:


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

jonah said:


> I've been using the same hairdressers for the past 15yrs, in this time i suffered from elipicia and lost most of my hair on the back of my head, probably why i havent changed although i have close friends who are hair dressers who would do it FOC instead of paying Â£18 a time every 4-5 wks.
> A good selection of mags, not sure i would want a PS2 playing in the background IMO :? , and a selection of good quality mens shampoos,waxes ect the likes of Crew For Men. A selection of drinks, cold water,fresh coffee, Chocolate,tea ect and decent biscuits.
> Surely you are the main asset of your present shop so wouldn't this suffer :? people like the same person to cut their hair abit like the dentist and doctor irrespective of the shop, and the name above it hence why i've stayed so long with the guy who cuts mine :?


i sell american crew ,i have a cold water machine and i do serve various frash drinks and hobknobs they are the steven segal of the biscuit world
 
i totally agree i am the main asset but i have to move on to open the ultimate mans shop i will split my time between the two but spend saturdays in my original shop. :?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

kingcutter said:


> i am looking to open another barbers shop in a very upmarket place in the country i would value your opion on what you look for in a barbers shop and what would you like to see.
> i have found a location my plans so far are to offer shaving late nights and changing so you could get a shave and be straight out,i will be having a plasma and sky with ps2 also.
> please tell me what you pay for your wash/cut and how much you would be prepared to pay.
> thanks for your help guys.
> appointment or just walk in what do you prefer.


Oh could you not make your Barbers also into a unisex salon so you cut girlies hair also? In my experience male hairdressers are better hairdressers, (Well on my hair anyway as I have naturally curly locks).

I don't know where I would be without my GHD Hairstraighteners [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

Page 3 ! I thought you were trying to go upmarket.

AS mentioned above, do certain days / times appointment only, others times Q.

Do a NO KIDS day, but offer a Dad and Lad discount for other times / days. ( Future clients )

Open late one night, maybe a Friday, for the inbetween work and pub brigade.

Can you do Cut throat shaves ? I thought the HSE had stopped this, due to the risk, not to mentioned your insurance, having weapons in the shop.

Is the shop on the main street in A.E. ?

Offer free parking ( knock the cost of 1 hour parking nearby ) to regular clients.

You are going to strugle to get the locals to change from their trip into Wilmslow / Manchester for the "Leading brand outlets" haircut, but I'm sure you will do well.

Was the shop a barbers / hairdressers before ?

Why did it fail, ask the neighbouring shops ?

Get the local press along to the launch (and avertise in it a few weeks before), esp with your VIP's and get your web site link to work, and sticker up the window with your original shop pics / details / web addr.

Above all get your prices up, the locals in AE have money to burn.

They would rather spend Â£50 than Â£10 and tell thier mates.

Good luck mate.


----------



## mosschops (Dec 31, 2002)

If you can get the Page 3 girl to give me nice head massage then sign me up


----------



## Guy (May 13, 2002)

Your replies indicate a difference between a barbers and a hairdressers in the wish lists. I presume you will be opening a hairdressers rather than a men only barber.

If you are opening a hairdressing salon - no comments. Although one of my mates goes to a hairdressers solely because the girl who does his hair has large knockers that brush around his head!
If you are opening a Barbers:-
1) Drop in as a 'norm' but why not have appointment day(s) or afternoons as well?
2) Open over lunch time and close around 7pm every weekday. Perhaps close around 2pm Saturdays? This may mean a 2 person set-up working a morning and a late shift.
3) Comfortable seating in the waiting area so you are NOT rubbing shoulders with the smelly chav who comes to sit next to you.
4) Up to date mags and a couple of current daily newspapers (not yesterdays). Even the local free paper would do.
5) Free Car parking.
6) No children (my barber refuses to touch them!) 
7) Clean clippers, combs etc. My barber uses a fresh comb for every person - but he may just re-cycle from a pile from his 'back room'! He has a jar full at the start of each day. He puts the clipper head in some liquid after each person and wipes/dries them each time they are used. 
8) More than one coat hanger or stand.
9) Proper heading/ventilation â€" not just a window that opens in summer and a one bar electric fire in winter!

Not too bothered about a drink - I'm going for a haircut, not a social outing. However, one must consider optimising profits. What about snack foods? (Selling alcohol w/o a licence is illegal.)
Not too bothered about a T.V. - I don't want to wait/be in there long enough to get interested.

Price? I get mine done free because I take my car mags in there before they are a week old. My Barber claims he is on the winning side but it can be embarrassing when he refuses payment in a loud voice in front of a full shop! I try to pick a time when he is empty or only has 1 person in.


----------



## Matthew (Oct 6, 2003)

Seems like we all have much the same problems with hairdressing/barber shops. Is there a school that heairdressers go to actually learn not to be on time, to always forget to get the drink they offered you and to not have sharp and or clean scissors? And there was me thinking that it's just Essex based hairdressers who use "What number then?" as their opening gambit. 

Not sure why, but I seem to remember that KingCutter's place is up North, yes? Such a shame - If his place was within 20 Miles of me I'd be there like a shot. I want to do something different with my hair (God that sounds so poncey when you see it written down) but it's totally pointless asking the person who cuts it to make a suggestion; She just gets on with the usual cut. There seems to be a totally lazy attitude amongst them all. Last week when I went, I turned up at 12.00 ont he dot for the appointment. I read an old FHM for 12 minutes then they washed my hair. I then sat with dripping hair for a further 9 minutes before the "stylist" came back. By that time it looked like some great spikey pudding had attached itself to my scalp. Very embarassing.

So come on KC, open a place darn sarf.....Pretty please with a fat cherry on top.

Next time I am up North on my travels I think I am going to have to pop in to KC's place to get my hair cut and prattle on about TT's.

Oh Yeah - And the full on, professional shave would also be a fabulous thing to have.[/i]


----------



## AvusLee (Jun 12, 2004)

I've been going to a hair stylists called 'Strangeways' in Leigh-on-Sea for over a year now and im well happy with them. 
The things I like about it are cool trendy salon, staff are well funky with trendy hair/clothes, they play great music rock/soul/alternative never chart or R&B shite, head massage with every cut which is so relaxing, they,ve got some great artwork from local artists on display also for sale, nearly always a 60's Lambretta parked in entrance, and its set amongst trendy cafes and bars. I pay Â£27 for a wash/cut/style. Another Â£20 when I have highlights.


----------



## Matthew (Oct 6, 2003)

AvusLee said:


> I've been going to a hair stylists called 'Strangeways' in Leigh-on-Sea for over a year now and im well happy with them.
> The things I like about it are cool trendy salon, staff are well funky with trendy hair/clothes, they play great music rock/soul/alternative never chart or R&B shite, head massage with every cut which is so relaxing, they,ve got some great artwork from local artists on display also for sale, nearly always a 60's Lambretta parked in entrance, and its set amongst trendy cafes and bars. I pay Â£27 for a wash/cut/style. Another Â£20 when I have highlights.


That's just a bit too far for me Lee as I live in Epping - What a bummer! Having said that, it gives me an opportunity to give the TT a run out, since I don't drive it much. I'll check them out...........Cheers.


----------



## racer (Feb 3, 2003)

KC, I think you have got plenty of suggestions so far. Have you tried posting this thread on Scoobynet? I think you'd get a different response. :lol: 
My pet hate has got to be waiting, it is bearable if there is a good selection of reading material but there is nothing worse than losing time an hour or so of my time on a Saturday. :x So appointments and late evenings are probably the way forward.
I'm one of those guys you barbers hate, I buzz cut my own hair every other day. I find it very liberating. Is this having an impact on the gent's barber business?
Oh and by the way do you guys still ask your clients if they want anything for the weekend? I think I would die laughing if anyone said it to me. 

By the way the American Crew stuff rocks. Thanks. :wink:


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

How about a GB on American Crew :lol: this thread is living up to peoples opinions of TT drivers


----------



## SaulTTR (Apr 30, 2003)

:-*


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Mark

Hurry up and open it!! I'm working just down the road till mid next year and can always do with a TTOC discounted cut :wink:


----------



## jwball (Jan 18, 2004)

kingcutter said:


> hi ian
> 
> i have found a shop in alderly edge i am just trying to get trough to the agents as we speak.
> 
> ...


Get the page 3 girl to cut hair full time, I find a nice set of breasts rubbing on the back of your head to be rather relaxing. You'll be packed out trust me. Gives a whole new meaning to the term hairdressers car!!


----------



## AvusLee (Jun 12, 2004)

Matthew said:


> AvusLee said:
> 
> 
> > I've been going to a hair stylists called 'Strangeways' in Leigh-on-Sea for over a year now and im well happy with them.
> ...


Its a bit of a trek for me too. Normally try to go on a Saturday morning and make a morning of it. Come out Stangeways have a coffee at some trendy cafe and look cool reading paper. 
Who said Im a poser 8)


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

AvusLee said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > AvusLee said:
> ...


Bet there haven't been many posers at 'Strangeways' who own a TT :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

kingcutter said:


> i have found a shop in alderly edge


Alderley Edge  
I hope you know of the traffic and parking problems :?


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

tell me more dani please :?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Alderley Edge is always congested and in serious need of the long talked about by-pass!!

I have two clients at the southern fringe of the village. From my house in Wilmslow it *should* take no longer than 5 to 7min to get to their house. During school holidays it usually takes 20 min each way. During term time I have been known to spend 50+ minutes either way (that's during the run up to x-mas, mind). 
I usually travel at 7:15am/8:30am and 5:30pm/7:00pm
I guess your clients would travel at different times but there is never a time without a traffic jam (except perhaps at 4am or 10pm) :?

Parking: there is one car park in the centre of the village with room for about 40 cars (pay&display). Some offices have parking to the rear, but usually only for 2 cars.

Other than that: you have the No15 Wine Bar there  , loads of nice restaurants, you can meet Robbie (Williams) over dinner at Est-Est-Est, Becks and Posh are still around a lot as is Stuart Hall, all the Man United players, etc, etc 8)


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

i was in est est est tuesday thats how i saw the shop latest news is went to the braz yesterday and the bloody shop had been let already,there is another empty shop but it has no details. :?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I know. There are loads of units to let in Alderley.

PM me the details and I'll see if I can find something out. I'm in/through Alderley a few times/week. Like for instance later tonight.

Ps: try the wine bar I mentioned when you're there next for good food (but let me know cos I love their fish cakes)


----------



## Matthew (Oct 6, 2003)

A3DFU said:


> Other than that: you have the No15 Wine Bar there  , loads of nice restaurants, you can meet Robbie (Williams) over dinner at Est-Est-Est, Becks and Posh are still around a lot as is Stuart Hall, all the Man United players, etc, etc 8)


So reason to stay well clear of the place then.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Matthew said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Other than that: you have the No15 Wine Bar there  , loads of nice restaurants, you can meet Robbie (Williams) over dinner at Est-Est-Est, Becks and Posh are still around a lot as is Stuart Hall, all the Man United players, etc, etc 8)
> ...


Er, no!!! The No15 Wine Bar serves v good food  
Ignore the rest!! When you meet the *Alderley lot* they are just like you and me  :wink:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

I like to get my hair washed and cut at the hairdressers. Available parking and prompt efficient service is a plus. Â£20 is my threshold for the service. I am not interested in paying for plasma screens or listening to shite dance music. Eye candy is always a pleasant distraction from what is a dull chore. The fact that my hairdresser is into surfing, wakeboarding and skiing is a plus.

I also require that my hair be scissor/finger cut. No cop out zero-skill clippers, as I am neither a football hooligan, convict, squaddie nor gay. :wink:


----------



## jamesl (May 15, 2002)

Jam

I go to Toni & Guy on King Edward St.

I agree with the comment above about distinguishing between a Barbers and a hairdressers, this is very important because they are two different things.

Cheers

James


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

james

in what ways do they differ.


----------



## jamesl (May 15, 2002)

In my experience of barber's I expect to walk in and wait for the next available barber. All I would get is a basic haircut, pay about Â£10 then go home.

If I go to a hairdresser ala Toni & Guy I know that I have to book an appointment, will get a coffee and magazine, my hair will be washed then a different person will cut my hair. The hairdresser will remember me from the last time I came, which is no doubt true in many barbers as well just not in my experience.

My expectation is that a hairdresser will have TV screens/music and the place will generally be immaculate and tidy. If I went to a barbers I wouldn't expect it to be perfectly clean and more than likely the footy would be on a radio if it was a saturday.

Hope this makes sense.

Cheers

James


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

oh it makes sense but not true not in my case anyway i call my shop a barber shop but i guess what it really is a mens hairdresser's.
i have all the things people have mentioned in the other threads plus i can clippper cut and scissor cut a number 4.


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

jamesl said:


> Jam
> 
> I go to Toni & Guy on King Edward St.
> 
> ...


who cuts your hair? i know a girl that works in there but i can't for the life in me remember her name!!


----------

